# Sociology: Ja or Nein?



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Just thought I'd try to make the title look catchy... Not sure if it worked xD.

Hey there.
So, I'm currently in my first bachelor's of Political and Social Sciences, with a Sociology major.
I've had several subjects being taught so far but feel like out of the three Major options I have (Communications, Political Science, Sociology) I know least about my own major.
Besides googling some stuff [to my surprise I've also found some parodic sources], I've talked to fellow Sociology students however they didn't have a lot to add. I'm curious to know more.

*Is anyone of you involved with Sociology study- or workwise in some way, 
perhaps experienced in the study and working field? 

What are your experiences with this subject in any way? 
What's your idea of the job outlook, do you think the study has been fulfilling, how does it compare to related fields, etc...*

Also, if anyone has some interesting facts and figures to share related to Sociology, or even Communications or Political Science, feel free to do so if you want to.

Much much thanks!


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

skyline said:


> Just thought I'd try to make the title look catchy... Not sure if it worked xD.
> 
> Hey there.
> So, I'm currently in my first bachelor's of Political and Social Sciences, with a Sociology major.
> ...


You should consider volunteering in schools and events to gather experience for this field. I met a lot of sociology students last semester when I took the class and they told me that the job truly emphasizes on people skills. 

What type of sociologist are you planning to be? There are many different types of jobs for this profession so you should give a clear idea on what and where you want to work.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Happy said:


> You should consider volunteering in schools and events to gather experience for this field. I met a lot of sociology students last semester when I took the class and they told me that the job truly emphasizes on people skills.
> 
> What type of sociologist are you planning to be? There are many different types of jobs for this profession so you should give a clear idea on what and where you want to work.


The problem is I don't know yet. I just kind of rolled into this assuming I'd also study something else as an add-on. I have no clear idea yet of where I want to head, so I'm just following my interests/whims and try to keep it in the lines of things I like, and am or could become good at. Heck I still have the possibility to switch to Political Science or Communications, but Sociology seems like the smarter option (though I should check my grades, too, after my exams). I haven't acquired a lot of information on what sociologists Exactly do, I just get the big lines. This is why I made this thread. I suppose it would be a good idea to ask around and look for some hands-on stuff to apply to.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

I did sociology in high school (well a sociology and anthropology infused subject). It was by far my favourite subject, and my teacher was the finest teacher I had ever been taught by. He has a law degree as well as a sociology degree and because of his intelligence and drive probably could have gone into any occupation and made a lot more money than he does now. It actually probably would've worked out better for him, considering he travels a lot (well, as much as savings can provide). The thing is, he loves his job. He said teaching subjects in the humanities, like sociology, means new students approach things differently every year, and society & culture is always changing. So your always learning and teaching new things every year. If I was majoring in sociology, I'd love to teach (as opposed to lecturing) but it depends on the country you are in, in terms of demand. I'd hazzard to guess I'd equally enjoy, if not more, the research side of things. 

It's hard work though. Socio-cultural research is fulfilling when it's finished, but damn hard doing it... especially the first thesis. And first attempt at using research methodologies. People are not as willing to participate as you'd like them to be. 

I'm sure there are plenty of careers out there for sociology. Not sure about the future prospectus, but certain fields will become more influential I suspect- i.e. social ecology/human ecology perhaps futurists... 
honestly, from the high school stuff I learnt, transferring that to a college degree, i'd say any type of sociology education creates a well rounded individual. My communication skills increased exponentially among many other things. You have and will continue to glean many -very- employable skills. I'm sure if you market yourself in the right way, you could find a place for yourself in a research body, firm, community work, Government institution, not for profit...


----------



## Hyacinthoides (Apr 2, 2010)

From what I know concerning the subject, the job/career outlook for a sociology major is rather bleak unless you either are incredibly gifted or have connections with people involved in the field.


----------

